# Warhammer 40k Tau



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

So hey erstmal, ich hab schon länger überlegt ob ich mal mit Wh 40k anfangen sollte ( ich meine das Table Top).
Vom Style her gefallen mir die Tau am besten und ich wollte fragen ob ihr wisst wie man am besten einsteigt.
Ist es ratsam sich die Armeebox zu kaufen? oder eher mehrere kleine? oder gibt es auch Gebäude im Taustyle zu kaufen?
Ich weiß das meiste baut man selber & darauf freue ich mich auch schon 
Aber gewisse Dinge kann man halt nicht selber basteln so wie das


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hilfe wäre nett 
& evtl per pm oder hier ein link wo es relativ preiswert zu erstehen ist.
Mir ist schon klar das es trotzdem ein relativ teures Hobby ist .


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2010)

Also: Die Tau Armeebox habe ich mir damals nicht gekauft, sondern den Commander im Suit, sowie ein paar Söldner und Feuerkrieger, dazu nen Panzer. Da ich Wh 40k mir nicht geholt habe, um Tabletop zu spielen, sondern weil ich das bemalen der Teile einfach unendlich klasse fand (klar, hätte auch billigere Sachen zum bemalen gegeben, aber die Warhammer Sachen haben eifnach Style  ), kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, was zum Spielen am besten wäre. 

Tau Gebäude gibt es soweit ich weiss nicht zu kaufen, aber im White Dwarf Magazin ( Die Ausgabe gibts wsl nicht mehr), sowie im Codex Tau gibt es eine Anleitung, wie man aus Eimer, etc sowas basteln kann.

MfG


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (24. Oktober 2010)

In der Armeebox hast du schonmal alles, um kleine Schlachten problemlos zu spielen. Brauchst halt nur noch den ihr Codex und das Regelbuch.

Am günstigsten bekommst du die Modelle, wenn du sie aus England bestellst. Ich schick dir mal nenLink zu nem englischen Onlineshop per PN.


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Also: Die Tau Armeebox habe ich mir damals nicht gekauft, sondern den Commander im Suit, sowie ein paar Söldner und Feuerkrieger, dazu nen Panzer. Da ich Wh 40k mir nicht geholt habe, um Tabletop zu spielen, sondern weil ich das bemalen der Teile einfach unendlich klasse fand (klar, hätte auch billigere Sachen zum bemalen gegeben, aber die Warhammer Sachen haben eifnach Style  ), kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, was zum Spielen am besten wäre.
> 
> Tau Gebäude gibt es soweit ich weiss nicht zu kaufen, aber im White Dwarf Magazin ( Die Ausgabe gibts wsl nicht mehr), sowie im Codex Tau gibt es eine Anleitung, wie man aus Eimer, etc sowas basteln kann.
> 
> MfG



Eine White Dwarf von 2007 habe ich noch 
Da siehst du mal wie lange ich schon darüber nachdenke...
Dann werd ich mich noch etwas erkundigen was genau ich mir zulegen will da es mir mehr um den Style als um die Spielbarkeit geht 
Und sie werden einen weiß-grünen neon look bekommen


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Oktober 2010)

Die Tau-Armeebox ist aber was Preis/Leistung angeht ziemlich gut. Sowohl den Teufelsrochen, als auch die Feuerkrieger, die Kroots kann man gut gebrauchen und zu den Suits brauch ich ja nicht viel sagen..
Wenn du spielen willst wäre die Armeebox+Codex und Farben wohl der richtige Einstieg.
Hast du jemanden der mit dir anfängt oder mit dir spielt? Am Anfang ists für die Motivation sehr gut sich kleine Etappenziele zu stecken, sprich beide 800 Punkte bemalen, aufstellen und bespielen -> dann auf dem Kern aufbauen und erhöhen. 
Aber um eine Armee aus dem Stehgreif so detalliert und sauber zu bemalen ist aber verdammt viel Arbeit und Übung nötig.


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Zuerst einmal danke für die ganzen nützlichen Antworten 
Link für die Armeebox habe ich bereits bekommmen danke Gnaba.
Was sollte man sich noch dazu holen? und welche Werkzeuge benutzt ihr zum raustrennen der Figuren etc... weil das ProfiEQ dafür ist doch recht teuer...


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2010)

Auf jeden Fall Farbe und Pinsel^^
Bei den Pinseln halt einen für "Gröberes" , einen ganz feinen, einen zum "Brushen". Die Figuren werden ja schwarz grundiert. hierfür kannst du dir entweder das Grundierungsspray holen, oder die Figuren per Hand schwarz anmalen. Kommt halt drauf an, was dir lieber ist 

Zum Raustrennen würde ich sagen, kannst du so nen ganz normalen Knipser nehmen und auch eine ganz normale Nagelfeile, aber halt fein und nicht zu grob, damit du wirklich nur die überstehenden Plastikteile wegfeilst^^


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Farbe und Pinsel^^
> Bei den Pinseln halt einen für "Gröberes" , einen ganz feinen, einen zum "Brushen". Die Figuren werden ja schwarz grundiert. hierfür kannst du dir entweder das Grundierungsspray holen, oder die Figuren per Hand schwarz anmalen. Kommt halt drauf an, was dir lieber ist
> 
> Zum Raustrennen würde ich sagen, kannst du so nen ganz normalen Knipser nehmen und auch eine ganz normale Nagelfeile, aber halt fein und nicht zu grob, damit du wirklich nur die überstehenden Plastikteile wegfeilst^^



Das mit der Farbe war mir schon klar 
Das mag sich jetzt blöd anhören aber unter brushen versteh ich das mit einer Sprühdose zu besprühen xD
Ich werd dann auch mal nach Tutorials zum brushen & anmalen suchen.
In der WD war halt auch mal das Profi eq das hat glaub knapp 150 Euro gekostet 
Aber du meinst das so normale Feilen in verschiedener Härte reichen? Das wäre Klasse


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Das mit der Farbe war mir schon klar
> Das mag sich jetzt blöd anhören aber unter brushen versteh ich das mit einer Sprühdose zu besprühen xD
> Ich werd dann auch mal nach Tutorials zum brushen & anmalen suchen.
> In der WD war halt auch mal das Profi eq das hat glaub knapp 150 Euro gekostet
> Aber du meinst das so normale Feilen in verschiedener Härte reichen? Das wäre Klasse


Hm soweit ich das in Erinnerung hab war das mim Brushen so (sry, aber ich kann nur versuchen, es zu erklären^^) : Du hast einen Pinsel, auf dem die Farbe nicht mehr zu 100% drauf ist, da du sie leicht an nem Tuch oder so abgestreift hast. damit "streichst" du über die Figur, sodass eben z.b. bei Rüstungen mit der richtigen Farbe ein "abgenutzt-Look" entsteht. Ich hoffe, du verstehst, was ich meine 
Joa, das find ich iwie ein wenig zu teuer, da eben gerade für den Anfang einfaches Werkzeug reicht


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Das mit der Farbe war mir schon klar
> Das mag sich jetzt blöd anhören aber unter brushen versteh ich das mit einer Sprühdose zu besprühen xD
> Ich werd dann auch mal nach Tutorials zum brushen & anmalen suchen.
> In der WD war halt auch mal das Profi eq das hat glaub knapp 150 Euro gekostet
> Aber du meinst das so normale Feilen in verschiedener Härte reichen? Das wäre Klasse



Also ansprayen geht auch. Einfach mit der Grundierungsfarbe, z.B. Weiss oder Schwarz.

Ich spiele zurzeit 2 Armeen und kann sagen, hol dir die Armeebox. Der Codex ist auch nicht sehr teuer und das Regelbuch geht noch so. Aber denk dran, wenn du alles was du brauchst auf einmal kaufst, sind 160 Euro + schnell weg.


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> In der Armeebox hast du schonmal alles, um kleine Schlachten problemlos zu spielen. Brauchst halt nur noch den ihr Codex und das Regelbuch.
> 
> Am günstigsten bekommst du die Modelle, wenn du sie aus England bestellst. Ich schick dir mal nenLink zu nem englischen Onlineshop per PN.




Sooo habe auf der Seite dann das gefunden für 41 Dollar
http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/Games-Workshop/Warhammer-40k/Tau-Empire/TAU-BATTLEFORCE/prod_1518.html

Wie läuft das da auf meinem Konto ja nur Euro ist, wird das automatisch umgerechnet?


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Oktober 2010)

Da man bei Tau recht viel entgraten muss empfehle ich nen Skalpell und wenn man will noch was zum Knipsen. Ansonsten würde ich die Grundierung nicht per Hand auftragen, denn das widerspricht dem Sinn einer Grundierung, nämlich das die Acrylfarben besser haften - also Dose!
Ich allerdings habe ein Hellrotes/Weißes Farbshema und grundiere daher weiß.
Dazu holen? Nun das Codex und Farben, mehr brauchst du bis zur Fertigstellung deiner Miniaturen eigentlich erstmal nicht, kauf dir nicht alles auf einmal - das demotiviert beim bemalen. Also wenn du noch was dazu möchtest, dann würde ich nen Commander vorschlagen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Sooo habe auf der Seite dann das gefunden für 41 Dollar
> http://www.waylandgames.co.uk/Games-Workshop/Warhammer-40k/Tau-Empire/TAU-BATTLEFORCE/prod_1518.html
> 
> Wie läuft das da auf meinem Konto ja nur Euro ist, wird das automatisch umgerechnet?


Wenn es vom Konto abgezogen wird: ja. 
So nebenbei: es sind keine 41 Dollar, sondern Pfund. D.h. mit Versand, etc musst du nochmal ausrechnen, obs so viel billiger ist


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also ansprayen geht auch. Einfach mit der Grundierungsfarbe, z.B. Weiss oder Schwarz.
> 
> Ich spiele zurzeit 2 Armeen und kann sagen, hol dir die Armeebox. Der Codex ist auch nicht sehr teuer und das Regelbuch geht noch so. Aber denk dran, wenn du alles was du brauchst auf einmal kaufst, sind 160 Euro + schnell weg.




Ich hab mich jetzt auch dazu entschieden mir zuerst die normale Armeebox zu kaufen+ Farben etc.
Anschließend bastel ich mir ein relativ großes Gelände & dann werde ich sie nach & nach vergrößern.


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Sooo habe auf der Seite dann das gefunden für 41 Dollar
> http://www.waylandga.../prod_1518.html
> 
> Wie läuft das da auf meinem Konto ja nur Euro ist, wird das automatisch umgerechnet?



Das wird automatisch umgerechnet.

btw. Wäre es am besten du nimmst noch so einen kleinen Helden mit z.B. einen Himmlischen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber die sind aus Zinn -> zuerst in Alkohol tauchen/ mit Alkohol bestreichen, und mehrmals darüber malen.

Dann wäre deine Armee schon funktionstüchtig.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Da man bei Tau recht viel entgraten muss empfehle ich nen Skalpell und wenn man will noch was zum Knipsen. Ansonsten würde ich die Grundierung nicht per Hand auftragen, denn das widerspricht dem Sinn einer Grundierung, nämlich das die Acrylfarben besser haften - also Dose!
> Ich allerdings habe ein Hellrotes/Weißes Farbshema und grundiere daher weiß.
> Dazu holen? Nun das Codex und Farben, mehr brauchst du bis zur Fertigstellung deiner Miniaturen eigentlich erstmal nicht, kauf dir nicht alles auf einmal - das demotiviert beim bemalen. Also wenn du noch was dazu möchtest, dann würde ich nen Commander vorschlagen.


Skalpell ist allerdings Vorsicht geboten^^
Die sind eifnach nur verdammt scharf und grade bei Leuten, die sich an solche vorgänge rantasten würde ich eher Knipser und Feile empfehlen.
Das mit der Dose da hast du Recht 
Und der Commander sieht gut bemalt wirklich schick aus, hab den noch hier ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Oktober 2010)

Nen Himmlischer ist spielerisch für Tau so ziemlich das dümmste was man spielen kann.
Und wieso Alkohol? Wasser mit Spüli reicht auch um die Figuren vor dem bemalen zu reinigen und das sollte man auch bei Kunststoff tun.


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Da man bei Tau recht viel entgraten muss empfehle ich nen Skalpell und wenn man will noch was zum Knipsen. Ansonsten würde ich die Grundierung nicht per Hand auftragen, denn das widerspricht dem Sinn einer Grundierung, nämlich das die Acrylfarben besser haften - also Dose!
> Ich allerdings habe ein Hellrotes/Weißes Farbshema und grundiere daher weiß.
> Dazu holen? Nun das Codex und Farben, mehr brauchst du bis zur Fertigstellung deiner Miniaturen eigentlich erstmal nicht, kauf dir nicht alles auf einmal - das demotiviert beim bemalen. Also wenn du noch was dazu möchtest, dann würde ich nen Commander vorschlagen.




Spraydosen zu besorgen sollte eig auch kein Problem darstellen gibt es ja sicher im baumarkt, in meiner nähe gibt es auch ein Laden der die benötigten Farben führt.


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Skalpell ist allerdings Vorsicht geboten^^
> Die sind eifnach nur verdammt scharf und grade bei Leuten, die sich an solche vorgänge rantasten würde ich eher Knipser und Feile empfehlen.
> Das mit der Dose da hast du Recht
> Und der Commander sieht gut bemalt wirklich schick aus, hab den noch hier ^^




Magst du ihn mal posten?


----------



## Deathstyle (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Spraydosen zu besorgen sollte eig auch kein Problem darstellen gibt es ja sicher im baumarkt, in meiner nähe gibt es auch ein Laden der die benötigten Farben führt.



Das sind aber meistens Lackfarben und sind viel dicker und haben einen ganz anderen Effekt. Ich würde wohl das Geld für GW oder FAP Grundierung ausgeben.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Magst du ihn mal posten?


Hab atm keine Kamera hier ^^
Aber kann die Tage mal einige meiner "besseren" Sachen reinstellen, darunter auch Imperium


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nen Himmlischer ist spielerisch für Tau so ziemlich das dümmste was man spielen kann.
> Und wieso Alkohol? Wasser mit Spüli reicht auch um die Figuren vor dem bemalen zu reinigen und das sollte man auch bei Kunststoff tun.



Also ich musste meine Helden immer in Allkohol tauchen... Naja meine sind auch ETWAS grösser 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den musste ich etwa 10mal 15 Minuten in den Alkohol tauchen bevor er bereit zum kleben war.


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Spraydosen zu besorgen sollte eig auch kein Problem darstellen gibt es ja sicher im baumarkt, in meiner nähe gibt es auch ein Laden der die benötigten Farben führt.



Und wenn du Pech hast, löst die Grundieren dein Modell auf. Das ist bei meinem Cousin passiert. 

Edit: Ups, sorry für Doppelpost.


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2010)

hui, Echsenmenschen 
Von denen liegen auch ein paar im Schreibtisch rum...^^
Ich glaube, man merkt, wenn man sich meine Figuren ansieht, dass es mir nicht ums Spielen mit den Figuren ging lol


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> hui, Echsenmenschen
> Von denen liegen auch ein paar im Schreibtisch rum...^^
> Ich glaube, man merkt, wenn man sich meine Figuren ansieht, dass es mir nicht ums Spielen mit den Figuren ging lol



Ich habe noch keine einzige Partie gespielt, obwohl ich Regelbuch und Codex/Armeebuch rumliegen habe.

btw. sollte vor EINEM JAHR mein Teradonreiter angekommen sein.... zum Glück habe ich den noch nicht bezahlt o.O


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Soo sorry das ich solange nicht gepostet habe, habe mich auf ner Seite bissl umgeguckt 
Und ich werd mir jetzt die Tage die Armeebox bestellen, Farben sind nicht inklusive nehm ich an.
Codex+Armeebuch sollte ich mir direkt mitbestellen oder?


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und wenn du Pech hast, löst die Grundieren dein Modell auf. Das ist bei meinem Cousin passiert.
> 
> Edit: Ups, sorry für Doppelpost.




Dann kauf ich mir lieber Dosen in so einem laden :-)
Ich würde ja den namen sagen aber ich weiß ihn nicht mehr...^^
Ist auf jeden Fall für Warhammer etc ausgelegt


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Soo sorry das ich solange nicht gepostet habe, habe mich auf ner Seite bissl umgeguckt
> Und ich werd mir jetzt die Tage die Armeebox bestellen, Farben sind nicht inklusive nehm ich an.
> Codex+Armeebuch sollte ich mir direkt mitbestellen oder?


Jep, Farben sind nicht dabei^^
Codex würd ich sagen : Ja


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2010)

http://www.games-wor...dId=prod900170a

195 Euro für alle Citadelfarben und Pinsel. 

Ein neuer Echsenmensch! Endlich kommen neue! <3
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440004a&prodId=prod900131a


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Jep, Farben sind nicht dabei^^
> Codex würd ich sagen : Ja




Regelwerk ist eigentlich erstmal unnötig... da ich ja ersteinmal bemalen muss etc  




195 Euro? Wieso so günstig^.^


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Regelwerk ist eigentlich erstmal unnötig... da ich ja ersteinmal bemalen muss etc


Hier find ich das, was Deathstyle gesagt hat perfekt: Etappenziele erhöhen die Motivation 
Also erstmal in kleinen anmalen, dann spielen, etc


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Regelwerk ist eigentlich erstmal unnötig... da ich ja ersteinmal bemalen muss etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiss nicht ob das ironisch oder ernst gemeint ist, aber es ist sicher mal billiger als alle einzeln zu kaufen.^^

Aber ich machs auch nicht D:


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hier find ich das, was Deathstyle gesagt hat perfekt: Etappenziele erhöhen die Motivation
> Also erstmal in kleinen anmalen, dann spielen, etc




Ich freu mich schon auf's bemalen  

Ironisch 
Ich brauche ja auch mit Sicherheit nicht alle Farben und Pinsel mit unterschiedlichen Härtegraden bekomme ich ja auch in jedem Bastelladen.
Das Granulat(heißt das so) also das Gras etc gibts ja auch in Bastelläden.


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon auf's bemalen



Ich will dir nicht die Freude und die Lust nehmen aber. Nach 20 Modellen sagst du auch: "Alter wieviele denn noch?" ^^

Und noch ein Tipp: Wenn du nurnoch scheisse bemalst, warte eine Stude oder mehr und mach dann weiter.


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will dir nicht die Freude und die Lust nehmen aber. Nach 20 Modellen sagst du auch: "Alter wieviele denn noch?" ^^
> 
> Und noch ein Tipp: Wenn du nurnoch scheisse bemalst, warte eine Stude oder mehr und mach dann weiter.




Ich mach's Stück für Stück :-) Zur Abwechslung kann ich ja an meinem Gelände basteln ( Ich müsste mir mal Anleitungen für Taugebäude raussuchen)

Und das 2te war doch wie beim Lego bauen 
Wenns nich lief hat man halt mal gewartet.


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Oktober 2010)

Was ist wenn man falsch bemalt?^^


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Ich mach's Stück für Stück :-) Zur Abwechslung kann ich ja an meinem Gelände basteln ( Ich müsste mir mal Anleitungen für Taugebäude raussuchen)
> 
> Und das 2te war doch wie beim Lego bauen
> Wenns nich lief hat man halt mal gewartet.



Ich weiss jetzt zwar nocht ob Tau Gebäude auch vorkommen aber, es gibt ein Citadel Geländebau Buch für Anleitungen, Anregungen und Tipps.


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Was ist wenn man falsch bemalt?^^




An die Option habe ich noch nicht gedacht 
Aber sollte Alkohol die Farbe nicht lösen? Obwohl... mit der Grundierung etc.. gibt das nich eine riesige Schmiererei?


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Was ist wenn man falsch bemalt?^^



Du kannst *NICHT* falsch bemalen. Meine Skinks sind auch anstatt hellblau dunkelgrün, und ihr kamm ist auch nicht eisblau/weiss sondern rot. 
Du kannst es so wie du es willst bemalen.

Hier mal als Beispiel der Necron Lord:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie sind beide genau die gleiche Figur, und haben die gleichen Fähigkeiten btw. Rüstungswurf etc.


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du kannst *NICHT* falsch bemalen. Meine Skinks sind auch anstatt hellblau dunkelgrün, und ihr kamm ist auch nicht eisblau/weiss sondern rot.
> Du kannst es so wie du es willst bemalen.



Wie gesagt ich mache sie weiß/schwatz & neon grün 
Ich glaube er meinte mit falsch bemalen es zu versauen ^^ 


Die sehen doch super aus


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich mache sie weiß/schwatz & neon grün
> Ich glaube er meinte mit falsch bemalen es zu versauen ^^


Achso^^
Trocknen lassen und nochmals drüber und das Problem ist gelöst.


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Achso^^
> Trocknen lassen und nochmals drüber und das Problem ist gelöst.




Übung macht den Meister


----------



## MasterXoX (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd sowas garnicht können xD
Zu doof dafür.

Aber mein Cousin , der hat Talent. Der hat schon so einige Militärpanzer-Modelle rattenscharf angepinselt 
Naja, BTT xD


----------



## Chakalaker (24. Oktober 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich würd sowas garnicht können xD
> Zu doof dafür.
> 
> Aber mein Cousin , der hat Talent. Der hat schon so einige Militärpanzer-Modelle rattenscharf angepinselt
> Naja, BTT xD



Ich bin auch künstlerisch unbegabt ^^
Aber wird schon :'>


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (24. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wenn es vom Konto abgezogen wird: ja.
> So nebenbei: es sind keine 41 Dollar, sondern Pfund. D.h. mit Versand, etc musst du nochmal ausrechnen, obs so viel billiger ist



Lohnen wird es sich auf alle Fälle. Der Versand kostet meist "nur" 2.50 Pfund, und wenn man nun die Wahl hat die Armeebox für 80 Euro (GW-Deutschland) oder 46 Euro (waylandgames - England) zu kaufen...hm, ich muss da jedenfalls nicht lange überlegen, wofür ich mich entscheiden würde.

Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass es schonmal 1-2 Wochen dauern kann bis das Zeug ankommt.

(Man kann übrigens den Preis auf den ihrer Seite auch als Euro anzeigen lassen - erspart das rumgerechne)


@ Chakalaker

Kauf dir unbedingt zu den Farben noch zusätzlich paar passende Washes. Die wirken gerade zu Beginn, wenn man noch nicht lange malt (und auch später), wahre Wunder. Washes sind dazu da, um deinen Miniaturen schnell und einfach zusätzliche Tiefe zu verleihen. (Hier ein kleines Tutorial, damit du weißt, was eigentlich Washes sind: http://www.brueckenk...e.com/?p=11121)


Edith sagt: Hier kannst du übrigens paar Mal-Tutorials finden. Sind schön geschrieben und gerade auch für Einsteiger was dabei: http://www.tabletopwelt.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=95133


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2010)

Btw. wegen den Tau-Gebäuden habe ich Tipps in meinem neuen Geländebaubuch gefunden.

Also dort sind sie aus Polystyrol. Man sollte alles einfach rundlich machen. Die Schläuche kann man von Strohhalmen nehmen.

Für Extras wie Geschütze usw. kann man übriggebliebene Teile von Figuren nehmen.


----------



## Chakalaker (26. Oktober 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Lohnen wird es sich auf alle Fälle. Der Versand kostet meist "nur" 2.50 Pfund, und wenn man nun die Wahl hat die Armeebox für 80 Euro (GW-Deutschland) oder 46 Euro (waylandgames - England) zu kaufen...hm, ich muss da jedenfalls nicht lange überlegen, wofür ich mich entscheiden würde.
> 
> Der einzige Nachteil ist, dass es schonmal 1-2 Wochen dauern kann bis das Zeug ankommt.
> 
> ...



Jep habe bei deinem Link bestellt :-)
& das mit dem Euro habe ich auch herausgefunden & danke für den tipp mit den washes (:


----------



## Chakalaker (26. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Btw. wegen den Tau-Gebäuden habe ich Tipps in meinem neuen Geländebaubuch gefunden.
> 
> Also dort sind sie aus Polystyrol. Man sollte alles einfach rundlich machen. Die Schläuche kann man von Strohhalmen nehmen.
> 
> Für Extras wie Geschütze usw. kann man übriggebliebene Teile von Figuren nehmen.




Yep das Buch kaufe ich mir auch bald 
Wo bekomme ich Polystyrol her?


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Yep das Buch kaufe ich mir auch bald
> Wo bekomme ich Polystyrol her?


Das ist ganz normales Styropor, also schau mal im Baumarkt nach^^


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Das ist ganz normales Styropor, also schau mal im Baumarkt nach^^



Nein, das ist bisschen härter als Styropor.


----------



## Chakalaker (26. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nein, das ist bisschen härter als Styropor.




Tortzdem aus dem Baumarkt?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. Oktober 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nein, das ist bisschen härter als Styropor.


Polystyrol ist Styropor, Styropor ist einfach nur Polystyrolschaumstoff ;P


----------



## Chakalaker (26. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Polystyrol ist Styropor, Styropor ist einfach nur Polystyrolschaumstoff ;P




Danke 
das ist mit den Washes ist aber genial !


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> Polystyrol ist Styropor, Styropor ist einfach nur Polystyrolschaumstoff ;P



Also Polystyrol ist Styropor, Sagex ist Styropor, also ist Sagex Styropor und Polystyrol das gleiche? 

Dass ist so verwirrend!


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Jep habe bei deinem Link bestellt :-)
> & das mit dem Euro habe ich auch herausgefunden & danke für den tipp mit den washes (:



Büdde, büdde, keine Ursache.


----------



## Kuya (27. Oktober 2010)

Jaja, Warhammer 40k ist wahrlich ein teures Hobby.
(ich habe hier in meiner Vitrine noch immer meine "Eldar" und meine "Dark Eldar" rumstehen, müssten aber mal wieder abgestaubt werden).

Also wenn du mit einer neuen Armee anfangen willst, wäre zuerst der Codex ratsam.

So 1-2 Armeeboxen lohnen sich zwar generell auch, aber ich würde mit einem Trupp Feuerkrieger und nem Commander anfangen, 
und dich dann ans Lesen/Bemalen/Kleben machen. 

Sowohl mit Eldar als auch mit Darkeldar fing ich damals an, mit einem Trupp (Gardisten/Krieger) und einem "Runenpropheten" sowie "Dark Eldar Lord" an.

nach ner Woche waren die jeweils soweit fertig, und ich hatte mich Codex-technisch schon für mein eigenes Farbschema und eine 1000 Punkte Armeeliste entschieden,
die ich mir quasi als "Standard-Universal-Kernarmee" ausgewähhlt hatte. Diese "Wunschkonfiguration" (abzüglich meines Truppes den ich natürlich schon hatte), habe ich mir dann bei der
Mailorder als "Rabbatangebot" mit kleiner "Bonusbeilage^^"^zusenden lassen. (So sparte ich 1. Geld, durfte 2. Waffentechnisch und andersweitig kleine Änderungen in meiner Wunschkonfiguration
durchsetzen, und 3. bekam ich jeweils ne coole kleine Beilage umsonst, die auch Verhandelbar war.). 

Diese Methode kann ich dir auch nur wärmstens empfehlen, es ist schon echt cool, was die bei der Mailorder an Möglichkeiten in ihren Angeboten anbieten können.
Gerade ziemlich cool, wenn du "Änderungswünsche" in der Bewaffnung hast, die in den OvP-Boxen so nicht enthalten sind. 

Lieben Gruss, Kuya.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. Oktober 2010)

Kuya schrieb:


> Jaja, Warhammer 40k ist wahrlich ein teures Hobby.
> (ich habe hier in meiner Vitrine noch immer meine "Eldar" und meine "Dark Eldar" rumstehen, müssten aber mal wieder abgestaubt werden).



Naja, das Hobby ist sicher nicht teurer als manch andere. Das Hobby "PC-Spiele" ist auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, jedenfalls, wenn man aktuelle Spiele mit aktueller Grafik spielen möchte. 

Außerdem kann man eine Menge Geld sparen, wenn man nicht direkt beim Games-Workshop bestellt.


----------



## Chakalaker (27. Oktober 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Naja, das Hobby ist sicher nicht teurer als manch andere. Das Hobby "PC-Spiele" ist auch nicht gerade ein Schnäppchen, jedenfalls, wenn man aktuelle Spiele mit aktueller Grafik spielen möchte.
> 
> Außerdem kann man eine Menge Geld sparen, wenn man nicht direkt beim Games-Workshop bestellt.




Die Washes gibt es aber wohl nur da oder?
Ich finde die Modelle gar nicht mal so teuer, eher die "Nebenkosten" Pinsel/Farbe/Washes/Baumaterialien


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. Oktober 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Die Washes gibt es aber wohl nur da oder?
> Ich finde die Modelle gar nicht mal so teuer, eher die "Nebenkosten" Pinsel/Farbe/Washes/Baumaterialien



Nee, die Farben/Washes kannst du auch "überall" kaufen. Sprich jeder Händler, der Games-Workshop Zeugs verkauft, hat sie auch.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe damals auch mit Tau angefangen 

Ich glaub zuerst hab ich mir Feuerkrieger , 2 von diesen Anzugteilen, 1armee von diesen Nahkämpfern diese Kroots oder wie die heißen & einen großen Dornenhai (hieß der so)

(sry ist ne zeit her...)

Also das mit den Ghostsuit geht !!!
Bämm lazer,lazer


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. Oktober 2010)

Hättet lieber mit Orks anfangen sollen! ;-)


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Oktober 2010)

Weil sie so total lame sind? oO


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Weil sie so total lame sind? oO



Weil sie *grün *sind! 

Dass die Orks so "überstark" (bzw. von den Punkten sehr sehr günstig) sind, ist ja erst seit den ihr neustem Codex. Zuvor waren sie in der Stärke eher am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette, wobei ich seit der neuen Edition eh kein 40k mehr gespielt habe, da ich auf Fantasy (Orks und) Goblins gewechselt bin und von daher auch nicht mehr sagen kann, welches Volk nun stärker oder schwächer ist - als die Tau damals released sind, fand ich sie als Ork-Spieler auch nicht gerade schwach  .


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Oktober 2010)

Yo, ich rede, als inaktiver Turnierspieler, allerdings auch lediglich von ihrer aktuellen überstärke. Also überstärke im Sinne von unglaublich leicht zu spielen und unglaublich hart zu knacken. Bei gewissen Szenarien für bestimmte Armeen nicht machbar sofern die Orks auf max aufgestellt sind. 

Bei Fantasy mag ich sie


----------



## Chakalaker (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich bleib bei den Tau


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (28. Oktober 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Bei Fantasy mag ich sie



Weil sie da auf Tunieren nix reisen können?


----------



## Deathstyle (28. Oktober 2010)

Mit den Regeln der neuen Editionen können sie das mitlerweile einigermaßen, jedenfalls gutes Mittelfeld ist gut drin. Da mag ich sie aber aufgrund ihrer sehr eigenen Mechanik und Einheiten: Squiggs, Kamikazekatapulte, Riese, Goblin Bosse..


----------



## Nico60 (6. November 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Hättet lieber mit Orks anfangen sollen! ;-)




Warum?

Damit ich schlecht bin?
Nee, ich sammele auch Tau und habe mit ein paar Kumpels einen Hobbyclub gegründet
wir haben auch schon mal gegen eine Hobbygruppe eine Akokalypseschlacht gemacht, die nur Orks, Necrons und Dark Eldar hatten.
Wir hatten (sehr ungewöhnlich für Todfeinde, übrigens 3 gegen 3) Space Marine, Ork und Tau.

Die Orks waren die ersten die Tot waren da meine Kolosse und Krisise die einfach weggefegt haben. Solange die Tau´s nicht in den Nahkampf kommen sind
sie eigentlich unbezwingbar


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. November 2010)

Nico60 schrieb:


> *Warum?*
> *
> Damit ich schlecht bin?*
> Nee, ich sammele auch Tau und habe mit ein paar Kumpels einen Hobbyclub gegründet
> ...



Einfach mal zwei Beiträge weiterlesen und schon hättest du meine Antwort auf die Frage gehabt. 

Zweitens: Warum diese Aussage von mir so bitter ernst nehmen? Der eine kleine Satz hatte einzig die Funktion meine Symphatie gegenüber Orks zu verkünden. 
Und weißt du: mir ist es scheiß egal wie "stark" oder "schwach" die Völker sind, die ich spiel', hauptsache die Miniaturen und eventuell die Lore gefallen mir und ich würde jedem, der nicht nur graue unbemalte Einheitenmassen von einer Tischkannte zur nächsten schieben will, sondern sie auch anmalen möchte, empfehlen genauso bei der "Völkerwahl" zu entscheiden.

Übrigens sind die Orks auch unbezwingbar, wenn sie nicht in den Fernkampf kommen hr hr hr. Und wegen einer Schlacht kann man schlecht Volk A, B oder C als gut bzw. schlecht bezeichnen. Wie du lesen kannst, hat Deathstyle eine ganz andere Auffassung zur Stärke der Orks.


@ Chakalaker 

Sind die Miniaturen schon angekommen?


----------



## Chakalaker (7. November 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Einfach mal zwei Beiträge weiterlesen und schon hättest du meine Antwort auf die Frage gehabt.
> 
> Zweitens: Warum diese Aussage von mir so bitter ernst nehmen? Der eine kleine Satz hatte einzig die Funktion meine Symphatie gegenüber Orks zu verkünden.
> Und weißt du: mir ist es scheiß egal wie "stark" oder "schwach" die Völker sind, die ich spiel', hauptsache die Miniaturen und eventuell die Lore gefallen mir und ich würde jedem, der nicht nur graue unbemalte Einheitenmassen von einer Tischkannte zur nächsten schieben will, sondern sie auch anmalen möchte, empfehlen genauso bei der "Völkerwahl" zu entscheiden.
> ...





Am Mittwoch sollen sie kommen :-)


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (7. November 2010)

Chakalaker schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch sollen sie kommen :-)



Subär!


----------



## Healor (8. November 2010)

Da ja doch einige hier Warhammer zocken, könnten wir doch mal einen Bilderthread aufmachen, wo jeder seine Miniaturen präsentieren kann. Ist bestimmt auch für Leute die sich nicht mit der Materie auskennen interessant.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (8. November 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Da ja doch einige hier Warhammer zocken, könnten wir doch mal einen Bilderthread aufmachen, wo jeder seine Miniaturen präsentieren kann. Ist bestimmt auch für Leute die sich nicht mit der Materie auskennen interessant.



Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das der buffed-comunity antun könnte. ;P


----------



## Deathstyle (8. November 2010)

Hab derzeit keine Miniaturen mehr, alles verkauft weils Momentan hier nur einstauben würde :\ - also Armeebücher usw. hab ich natürlich noch.
Ich hab nur Infinity hier und wenn ich wieder Warhammer ankarren würde, dann Dark Eldar.


----------



## Healor (9. November 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das der buffed-comunity antun könnte. ;P



Wieso, weil sie nicht so toll bemalt sind? Übung macht den Meister. 

@Deathstyle
Verkauft? Bereust du es nicht? Oder waren dir die Minis nicht so wichtig, bzw hast du nicht so viel Zeit in die Bemalung, umbauten usw gesteckt?


----------



## Deathstyle (9. November 2010)

Doch durchaus, aber sie sind halt eingestaubt und es ärgerte mich einfach das die hier so verschwenderisch rumstehen. Ein paar Figuren hab ich auch behalten, hab hier z. B. noch 10 Wulfen stehen und die werd ich auch nie hergeben - aber auch noch einige andere Sachen.
R.I.P. 13 Kompanie <3

Wie gesagt, neue Armee, neue Ideen, neue Erfahrungen. Bin im insgesamten halt jemand der zu gerne spielt und das auch gern am Limit.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (9. November 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Wieso, weil sie nicht so toll bemalt sind? Übung macht den Meister.



Och, so schlecht auch wieder nicht. Eher Standart würde ich mal behaupten. Ich bin zufrieden damit und als Armee sehen dann die Miniaturen auch klasse aus. 


Aber irgendwie bekomm ich selten scharfe Aufnahmen von den Miniaturen hin. Hatte letztens einige Bilder von meinem neuen Gobbo-Standartenträger machen wollen; am Ende waren alle unscharf, als ich sie auf'm PC angesehen hatte. >: (

Und dann war ich zu faul neue Bilder von ihm zu machen. 


Edith sagt: Verkaufen würd ich meine bemalten Miniaturen niemals! Und das obwohl ich jetzt schon Platzprobleme in meiner Vitrine habe, obwohl meine Armee von der Punktegröße gar nich' mal groß sind - aber das ist nunmal der Nachteil bei Massenarmeen.


----------



## Healor (9. November 2010)

Fotografierst du deine Minis drinnen oder draussen bei Tageslicht? Hat deine Kamera einen Makro oder Portraitmodus?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (10. November 2010)

Drinne. War auch nicht wirklich besonders hell, hatte aber versucht den Lichteinfluss mit ner Lampe etwas aufzustocken. 
Und Makro hat se - gerade nachgesehen, müsste ich mal damit probieren.


----------



## Healor (10. November 2010)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Drinne. War auch nicht wirklich besonders hell, hatte aber versucht den Lichteinfluss mit ner Lampe etwas aufzustocken.
> Und Makro hat se - gerade nachgesehen, müsste ich mal damit probieren.



Habe auch bereits viel probiert. Drinnen gute Fotos schießen ist echt nicht so einfach wie man glaubt. Viele sind der Ansicht, das es mit dem Makromodus ganz gut klappt. Bei meiner Kamera ist der Portraitmodus jedoch viel besser zum Mini fotografieren. Musst ein wenig experimentieren.

Die besten Ergebnisse habe ich bis jetzt mit einer Fotobox erzielt. Die kann man sich ganz leicht selbst basteln. Hier wäre ein Link zu einer Anleitung, vielleicht hilfts dir weiter: Fotobox selbst basteln


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (10. November 2010)

Healor schrieb:


> Die besten Ergebnisse habe ich bis jetzt mit einer Fotobox erzielt. Die kann man sich ganz leicht selbst basteln. Hier wäre ein Link zu einer Anleitung, vielleicht hilfts dir weiter: Fotobox selbst basteln



Dafür bin ich ganz eindeutig zu faul. 

Da wurstel ich lieber weiter rum, bis mal ein anständiges Bild rauskommt. Bis ich meine Wursteltechnik perfektioniert habe!


----------



## Healor (12. November 2010)

Du könntest aber auch ein oder zwei Stunden an der Box rumwurschteln, dann sind gute Fotos eigentlich so gut wie garantiert 

Was mir noch gerade einfällt, ohne Blitz und mit beleuchtung von beiden Seiten, sprich links und rechts eine Lampe, dürfte auch einigermaßen funktionieren. Das beste Licht wäre natürlich von einer Tageslichtlampe.

Viel Erfolg


----------

